# What is your next purchase?



## Katja (Dec 18, 2006)

*So gals, what is on your 'to-get' list??  Or what perfumes are you interested in smelling?

For me, I would like to pick up Armani Mania, Philosophy Falling in Love, and possibly Lolita Lempicka. 

I would love to try Viktor and Rolf Flower Bomb.  I smelled it coming out of Nordstrom, and it smelled heavenly on paper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## jenii (Dec 18, 2006)

A full bottle of Stella McCartney perfume, and a jar of the Stella body cream.


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm planning to get a bottle of Armani Code (love this stuff) sometime this week, and I also want to get a bottle of Lancome Hypnose.


----------



## Katja (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beyondhope1024* 

 
_I'm planning to get a bottle of Armani Code (love this stuff) sometime this week, and I also want to get a bottle of Lancome Hypnose._

 
*Armani Code is different.  I tried it on, and it smelled great at first, but then dried a little weird floral for me.  It just didn't sit well w/ my chemistry.  Enjoy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 28, 2006)

I want the stella mccartney stella in two fragrance. It's a little pricey but the solid amber fragrance is perfect for travel and mixes will with the peony perfume.


----------



## Miss Jo (Dec 29, 2006)

I just got the Agent Provocateur Maitresse its lush and the Pure Poison by Dior.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 29, 2006)

I want Angel Violet so badly... but so expensive when you already have Angel =(


----------



## KAIA (Dec 30, 2006)

* Versace Bright Crystal
* Benefit Maybe Baby


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 14, 2007)

Armani code
                                           dior hypnotique


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 14, 2007)

I need a refil of D&G Light Blue but I also want to pick up Fresh 'Sugar'. Maybe I'll just get both... lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2007)

Marc Jacobs "Ivy"


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Marc Jacobs "Ivy"_

 
meeeeeee toooo!!  The original Marc Jacobs is a staple of mine, he always comes out with the best scents!

I also really want Escada's Sunset Heat (I love Escada's scents, they're so fresh and fun!)  I just got the 2005 scent Rockin' Rio on E-bay though for only $22 so I can't really justify yet another fruity fragrance haha.  Not yet anyway....


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2007)

I want another perfume. I used to have like 5 on the go but then I stopped doing that because perfume actually loses scent over time, so I just have Chanel Chance now. I'd like another one so I can switch it up a bit though.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 15, 2007)

lolita lempicka or l'eau de issey.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 15, 2007)

Agent Provocateur! smells lovely =) + its pink so =P


----------



## juli (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Marc Jacobs "Ivy"_

 

That is like 10 yrs old? how is it? what is it like???

Also I read a lot of people liking Escada rockin rio- how is this one?  I am contemplating on getting one since I feel like this one is for more of young teens.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ivy was LE.  It's very warm and woodsy with notes like nutmeg, mandarin, and sandalwood from what I can remember.  It's very sensual and sexy smelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Escada's scents are most popular with the early to mid-20's crowd.  They are really fresh, fruity and fun!  I love them for when I'm feeling a little slow or gloomy because it really lifts my mood.  And they make fabulous summer scents!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_That is like 10 yrs old? how is it? what is it like???
...._

 
Prinzess got the notes.  It is delicious.  It is gigantic, as it is more of a splash or all over spray.  Please...no Jean Nate jokes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2909855/...bo=2381319&P=1

I am just looking for something to replace my Corrine Cobson splash. Anyone know where I can get that?


----------



## Katja (Jan 17, 2007)

*Okay.  My brother got me an Abercrombie GC for Christmas, and I guess he doesn't realize that I don't shop there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remarkably, I found some cute stuff.  I refuse to buy anything overtly 'Abercrombie', like those shirts that say 'Malibu Beach Abercrombie' along those lines... anyways, my point of this post was to say I am going to get Abercrombie 8 fragrance. lol

I tested it on me at the store, and later that night I was complimented on it.  It wasn't bad, except that I will smell like Abercrombie.   But I found myself smelling my wrists more than enough that night.  That must count for something. 
I*


----------



## Street Angel (Jan 17, 2007)

Hawaii by Michael Kors


----------



## Corien (Jan 19, 2007)

J.L.O - Live... just love that one! And maybe I can buy Escada - Rockin' Rio!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 20, 2007)

i have to add j.lo glow after dark.....mmmmm, yummy!


----------



## meihwa (Jan 21, 2007)

Bobbi Brown Beach....I bought a sandbar at the CCO (it is a fragrant soap with one side made as an exfoliator for those rough, dry patches) and I have gotten so many compliments.  It is very fresh and light.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_I need a refil of D&G Light Blue but I also want to pick up Fresh 'Sugar'. Maybe I'll just get both... lol_

 
Ok forget those above, I want all the Philosophy fragrances! I've been converted.


----------



## Katja (Jan 22, 2007)

*I tried Philosophy's Falling in Love, and the staying power is ZILCH.  I will be skipping this scent, even though it is a great scent, it's too light.*


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 23, 2007)

That's actually why I want it, most perfumes are too strong for my tastes. I like clean fresh scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wouldn't it stay longer if layered w/ the shower gel, lotion & then the perfume?


----------



## KAIA (Mar 1, 2007)

L'EAU D'ISSEY - ISSEY MIYAKE


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 1, 2007)

Britney Spears - Curious In Control
I love all her fragrances


----------



## liv (Mar 1, 2007)

Already changed my mind!  I really want these three, not in any particular order, though...
*Dior Miss Dior Cherie
*Ferragamo Incanto Charms
*Hanae Mori Butterfly

I want to snag samples of Vera Wang Truly Pink, Chanel Chance, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, L de Lolita Lempicka, and Lolita Lempicka Midnight


----------



## aurelhard (Mar 1, 2007)

A full bottle of SL _Fumerie Turque_, and samples of Andy Tauer's _Lonestar Memories_ and Ormonde Jayne's _Tolu, Ta'if, Isfarkand_

After that, when the finances have recovered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a full bottle of Les Parfums de Rosine _Poussière de Rose_ and samples of Mona di Orio _Lux_ and Maître Parfumeur et Gantier _Ambre Précieux_ and _Jardin Blanc_.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I really have been wanting Moschino's I love LOVE, its soooo nice....


----------



## SChotgurrl (Mar 1, 2007)

Britney Spears *MIDNIGHT FANTASY*
Miss Dior Cherie
Armani Mania
Roberto Cavalli Serpentine
JUICY COUTURE!!


----------



## aziza (Mar 5, 2007)

Fresh "Sugar"

I smelled it for the first time last week and it's beautiful!!! The perfect fragrance for me...nice and light. I'm slightly hesitant about paying 78 bucks for perfume but I _really _want it.


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2007)

M7 of YSL and an Angel refill.
I gave away my M7 to my boyfriend and had regretted it ever after ! Angel is the only feminine perfume I ever like.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 5, 2007)

heiress by paris hilton. mmm... it smells so good in the magazines but i haven't been able to find it anywhere yet!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 6, 2007)

black orchid by tom ford, vera wang sheer veil, and silve rain by la prairie are on my list


----------



## Holly (Mar 6, 2007)

Heiress by Paris Hilton! I can't stand her, but this is an aweeeeesome perfume! Its like candy!


----------



## n_c (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy (Clinique)...for spring!


----------



## Risser (Mar 7, 2007)

Thierry Mugler Eau de Star & Ice*Men
Hermes eau de Ginza (limited)
YSL M7
Guerlain Vetiver


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 7, 2007)

Britney Spears*Control*Midnight Fantasy* and Versace's Bright Crystal.
I'm actually gonna buy all 3 at the same time.
I'm usually one to go for the sweet girly scents.Right now I use Fantasy more then the other 100s of perfumes I have.Her perfume line is very unique and apeals to my senses.My DH likes Versace Original and loved bright crystal so did I it has a really rich modern apeal the scent is very upscale.


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 7, 2007)

I want 212 sexy from carolina Herrera and the double wear make up from Estée Lauder and...any M.A.C. pigment. I'm sorry but I don't speak english a lot and is very difficult to me to write in your language. Have a nice day!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 7, 2007)

Burberry London. I think it's amazing.


----------



## Katja (Mar 7, 2007)

*I just smelled Lacoste's Inspiration in a mag, and it is MY scent.  It's a fresh, crisp, but semi-sweet scent.  Perfect for summer and perfect for ME. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Armani Mania. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in loooove with the Tocca perfumes so as soon as the Tocca Cleopatra perfume is released sometime in April I think I'm snatching it up.I already have Florence and Stella.I didn't get Touch though I thought it smelled a little to old ladyish on me.It didn't go with my ph.


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (May 27, 2007)

I JUST bought Calvin Klein's Electric (3.4 oz for only $40!!) and now I'm hoping to find CKIN2U for a cheaper price.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2007)

Marc Jacobs 'Orange' Splash and Davidoff's Cool Water Wave.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 27, 2007)

Dior Addict2 ... i promised myself i would buy this one next as soon as i used 10% of my Miss Dior Cherie. 
Issey Miyake - L'Eau D'Issey ... i think i spelt it wrong 
CKIN2U ... sorta reminds me of CKone, which was my first perfume and absolutely LOVED. And the bottle looks interesting haha


----------



## melliquor (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I want another perfume. I used to have like 5 on the go but then I stopped doing that because perfume actually loses scent over time, so I just have Chanel Chance now. I'd like another one so I can switch it up a bit though._

 

If you keep your perfume in a drawer in the boxes and away from sun, they will last forever.  I have perfume from 4 years ago that hasn't lost its scent yet.  I have over 60 bottles of perfume right now.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 27, 2007)

Next on my list: Nanette Lepore's *Shanghai Butterfly*

I love perfume & having a lot of choices in the morning hehe.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 7, 2007)

J.Lo LIVE
Valentino V
Britney Spears Fantasy - Got a smelly postcard of this a few days ago, now I really want it!!


----------



## gingerbelle (Jun 18, 2007)

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche
Vera Wang Truly Pink
Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe Eternity Summer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE: OK, went sniffing and have eliminated Eternity Summer. Will get D&G Light Blue instead to complete my summer scents.

Wanted VWTP for fall/winter, but not completely sold - I like rose, but really only in small doses. Thinking of Chanel No 5 Elixir instead. I sniffed it and like it much better than the original.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 18, 2007)

Marc Jacobs perfume and Narciso Rodriguez EDT (I have been living off samples for months now).


----------



## Bybs (Jun 18, 2007)

I want to try Missoni, Black Orchid, Delices de Cartier & ck IN2U.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll be going back to Dubai to visit family this winter. I'm hoping to get some oudh perfume.


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 25, 2007)

Chanel Coco Perfum


----------



## miss_pink (Jul 3, 2007)

Hilary Duff's With Love - has realllly grown on me!
DKNY Be Delicious - red....so yummmy!
Lolita Lempicka - cute as anything bottle
Vera Wang's Princesss - i loooove all things heart-shaped. Haha =)


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 3, 2007)

YSL Opium

My (now ex) boyfriend bought me a bottle that I wore all the time and it's run out now.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 12, 2007)

Dior's Fahrenheit and Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb, they're my winter scents.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 12, 2007)

Roxy's new perfume.
Ahh i smelled it in cosmogirl and it smells soo good! Plus when you buy it at dillards you get a really cute tote! lol


----------



## SELFstyled (Aug 13, 2007)

Just bought the Nanette Lepore *Shanghai Butterfly* I've been wanting & also Alfred Sung *Shi* perfume. Both smell SO amazing!

Next up on my list is: Lulu Guinness *Cast A Spell *and *Fairytale*. 

I went into Sephora looking for Stila's *Mandarin Mist* but they didn't have it yet. I really want to know how that smells!


----------



## SELFstyled (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok so I bought *Nina* by Nina Ricci instead haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I'm waiting/looking for Marc Jacob's *Daisy* too!


----------



## red (Aug 19, 2007)

Annick Goutal "eau de Hadrien" 






Marc Jacobs "violet"


----------



## Saira (Aug 20, 2007)

I really like DKNY Red Dellicious, after smelling it on someone in a club and asking what it was.... like you do! But after testing that and the original Be Delicious, I'm undecided as to which I prefer!


----------



## missmari79 (Aug 20, 2007)

I just ran out of vera wang princess and am definawtely getting another bottle


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

Nina by nina ricci,
Miss dior cherie
Armani white - it needs topping up!
Diesel fuel for life


----------



## user79 (Nov 11, 2007)

I just bought L'Eau de Issay Miyake last week, but my Chanel CHance is running out, so that will prob be my next thing


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 11, 2007)

I really need to pick up Coco Mademoiselle from Chanel again. I got it for my Bday once and I loved it, but I never went to buy it again when I ran out.  I love how you can wear it when you're in jeans or in a cute lil dress.


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 11, 2007)

Just bought Juicy Couture.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Nov 11, 2007)

I want Euphoria for men, I think?  I just got Diesel Fuel for Life & Armani Code mmmmmm...


----------



## REYNALD0C (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh, and I kinda want this cologne, that this guy I know wears, but its a 100$ bucks!  eeerrrffff........


----------



## juicyaddict (Nov 13, 2007)

just bought Narciso Rodriquez EDP... next on my list Marc Jacobs and Chanel No5 (I forgot the name of the lighter version coming out next year).


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 13, 2007)

I really want armani code and victorias secret 'very sexy'
cant decide which though...I think armani may be too strong for me but it smells sooo good!


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 21, 2007)

I am trying out a sample of D&G The One...so far, so good! I may have to pick this up!


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm hoping to get Guerlain's Insolence.  I also like Hermes Jardin sur le Nil, but more for summer.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like to get Jennifer Lopez's Live Luxe perfume or Nina by Nina Ricci


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 24, 2007)

diamonds by giorgio armani
L.A.M.B. by gwen stefani
miss dior cherie by dior
nina by nina ricci


----------



## courters (Nov 24, 2007)

Either Armani Code or Armani Mania - or maybe just both!  Have to wait until after the holidays though, boo.


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 24, 2007)

L.A.M.B by Gwen Stefani


----------



## red (Nov 24, 2007)

Serge Lutens, not sure which one yet.


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Nov 25, 2007)

J.Lo's Live Luxe is possibly on my buy list.

I'm a fan of summery/fruity/tropical scents, so I'm interested in smelling...
Salvatore Ferragmo's Incanto Dream/Incanto Charms, J.Lo's Miami Glo, Creed's Virgin Island Water, M.Kor's Hawaii.


----------

